# 350z



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

Sup guys, i have been looking at the 350z and it doesnt seem to good.... dont get me wrong i love nissan more then any other.. but i am thinking that the 350z isnt going to be popular among everything else... in my opinion i would rather have the 300zx... what are your guys opinions?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Who cares about its popularity it is about its performance. Which we should give it time there is stuff being developed as we speak. But let's go back to your popularity comment, what do you mean by among everything else. I am not for sure where you are but I live in San Diego I am seeing a lot of 350Z's and G35 Coupes I see more and more everyday. I think Nissan released the right vehicle at the right time. One thing that helps is they aren't selling a twin turbo machine. I wouldn't mind having either 300ZX or 350Z. I actually like the way this one looks over the older ones but they are both nice looking. Both have nice HP capablities.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

If the TT doesnt come out i dont think it will get much more HP and the EVO stomps the 350z i just dont think it will be that great... but who knows... maybe people will start TT like greddy's. untill then i dont think its that great. i would rather stick with my 240..


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

You may want to go to my350z.com and see what else you can find on it also this is relatively new so don't expect a whole lot out of the box. The EVO is a platform that has been around for quite some time that we just barely got in the states. I am giving it time before it isn't great but one thing you may want to do is look at the other V6 machine's out there and see how many others come with the same HP and TQ not many. It's too early to say its not that great.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

hehe thanks for moving boosterwitch


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

LoL im stupid... I was out last night at a local street race and there was a 350z and whew he was quick... i guess i underestimated them.. i will take back what i said and give it some time because that thing is quick


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

You should drive one. Our Project 350Z is very quick.

The cars stock are quick and handle VERY well. I can see why they are so popular (at least here in SoCal). Nissan has really done an excellent job with this car.


----------



## Ryujin (May 11, 2004)

dude the z and the evo 8 are arch rivals dont ever say the evowill "stomp" on the z cuz it wont.....trust me its a really good car


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Get rid of the 350z's stock cats and put on some high flows... put a new exhaust and a JWT Pop Charger... and then a Light Weight Flywheel and Clutch and you wont be saying that any more...

http://members.aol.com/performancenismo/tilton.avi


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Ryujin said:


> dude the z and the evo 8 are arch rivals dont ever say the evowill "stomp" on the z cuz it wont.....trust me its a really good car



10 month old thread...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ryujin said:


> dude the z and the evo 8 are arch rivals dont ever say the evowill "stomp" on the z cuz it wont.....trust me its a really good car


nice SN


----------

